# Video for chassis modification



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I did this video to show you guys how I modify my chassis (Tjet & AFX) to work as drag chassis. This is to help the top gear plate from popping up when using low ohm arms and super strong magnets. 
-fcb


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool idea!! My stuff goes to slow (right now) but I'll remember that trick for future use!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thankx Lendell great " How-To" video I have a car that needs this done on it.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, the old heated screwdriver trick...I've seen that done somewhere's  Cool idea with the clamp!!!...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this is the type of thing that has made H T great over the years. folks sharing their speed secrets and making it easy to understand.
good tip lendell


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Great tip! That might also work on the early four gear chassis that are always popping up in the back.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great idea here cowboy! Thanks for Sharron, Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahhhh, good ol Sharron...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

finally a use for all those AW gear plate clamps that have been building up in that pile over there! LOL, thanx FCB


----------

